
Show HN: Rabbit – Synchronized video playback - flippant
https://github.com/marvelm/rabbit-ex
======
flippant
I've been working on this during the holidays to watch Christmas movies with a
friend. I mainly use it to stream h264/mp3 encoded videos. Inspired by Netflix
Party, I decided to submit it to Show HN. It's largely unpolished, but the
core feature (the ability for a partner to sync playback) works well.

Yesterday, I added a video chat feature. I'm not sure if it works exactly as
intended because I don't have anyone to test it with this late at night.

Thank you for looking at my project.

------
fiatjaf
Interesting, the video will be streamed from the server for all participants?
I wish I could try it, but the setup seems too complicated for non-Elixir
users.

I'll probably try it in the near future, when I have more time to learn all
this mix, ecto and Erlang things.

~~~
flippant
Yes, one user takes control and the other participants have their video
synchronized whenever the user in control pauses and plays.

The setup is prohibitively complex. I'll invest some time into having hands-
free fetch/setup (possibly using OTP releases) and resubmit HN.

Thanks for your feedback

